# Red Hornet TTF/OTT



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Hornets, wasps, stingers, v-bombs and I'm sure countless other nicknames for ammo consisting of folded up notebook paper.

Had some scrap homemade HDPE laying around and came up with this. 









And fits inside an Altoid tin, great for some around the office non lethal, non destructive target practice.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

U-Hakerl in Bavaria.

That´s the way we fought classroom warfare rolling up hi gloss paper into ammo, using office rubber the bareback way.

we even set up a kids gotcha course in our attic shootin´ these.

bend some of thick copper wire and you´re on the bad side.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats the same set up i used to use in high school. my fingers were the forks and staples were the ammo. sometimes push pins. ahh, to be that young and stupid once again :bonk:


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> U-Hakerl in Bavaria.
> That´s the way we fought classroom warfare rolling up hi gloss paper into ammo, using office rubber the bareback way.
> we even set up a kids gotcha course in our attic shootin´ these.
> bend some of thick copper wire and you´re on the bad side.





Imperial said:


> thats the same set up i used to use in high school. my fingers were the forks and staples were the ammo. sometimes push pins. ahh, to be that young and stupid once again :bonk:


Designed/Built/Shot this little thing over 25 years ago, the elastic is from lengths bought from hobby shop for use in rubber powered airplanes. Bent wire as such at even smaller gauges was the ammo. Cheap and fun to shoot! And more accurate than you would think.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i had a bicycle with 76 handle bars and would put a rubber band over them and shoot fence post nails while riding and one with the wire frame anf fence post nails.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Brings back memories of fun fun fun.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I remember as a kid, my brother and I would should bare back TTF using rubber bands. For ammo we would find some of my moms Bobby pins and shoot at cardboard boxes. We thought it was awesome when a Bobby pin went straight through the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's built for fun. Nice


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Why didn't I think of this in high school? We shot bareback and most of us got pretty accurate. Sometimes we'd put a paper clip in the roll and pop the two ends out of the front. Young and dumb indeed.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil'sRival said:


> Why didn't I think of this in high school? We shot bareback and most of us got pretty accurate. Sometimes we'd put a paper clip in the roll and pop the two ends out of the front. Young and dumb indeed.


I thought the same when it crossed my mind just a few days ago. (The HDPE version.) Thing is...the wire frame design shooting pieces of bent metal I built in my elementary school days. Not necessarily better or more accurate per say than bareback for either, just fancier and more relative to our sport of plinking objects.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

